# 6WB start up animation sequence



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

andreo said:


> Ok. Appreciate it.
> 
> On another note, the background pedestrian display is improved on the 6WB, particularly the red acute warnings. The LIMIT settings are clearer, especially when the speed markings beyond the set limit are removed from the dial. Overall, I am not missing the HUD lists and turn signals yet. Thanks again for the recommendation.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Finally got a chance to remote in.

Dkombi, has some settings in 3008 KI_Parameter towards the bottom like T_Welcome delay, T_fading bmw and so on. But that isn't going to really help, since you want the logo to come on every time.

I am guessing Kombi runs on the KL30B, you could go into CAS - 3000 TC and lower the KL30B off delay in TC_TIME_KL30B_OFF and see if that shuts down Kombi faster, actually I would start with TC_TIME_KL30B_OFF_SHORT since that is currently set to 3 (3 minutes is about how long it takes for kombi to shut down). But that might affect the other things that run on KL30B.


----------



## andreo (May 1, 2013)

djsaad1 said:


> Finally got a chance to remote in.
> 
> Dkombi, has some settings in 3008 KI_Parameter towards the bottom like T_Welcome delay, T_fading bmw and so on. But that isn't going to really help, since you want the logo to come on every time.
> 
> I am guessing Kombi runs on the KL30B, you could go into CAS - 3000 TC and lower the KL30B off delay in TC_TIME_KL30B_OFF and see if that shuts down Kombi faster, actually I would start with TC_TIME_KL30B_OFF_SHORT since that is currently set to 3 (3 minutes is about how long it takes for kombi to shut down). But that might affect the other things that run on KL30B.


Thanks. I will try them out and let you know.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## andreo (May 1, 2013)

andreo said:


> Thanks. I will try them out and let you know.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Messed around with DKombi too much and ended up with Park Assistant error, Night Vision error and subsequently the Engine Malfunction light came on. That was the last straw. Reverted all recent codes and warning light was still on. Shut down, waited a couple more hours and it was still there. I was getting ready to swap out the cluster and the light finally went away. Freaked me out. Lesson learned. Don't mess with DKombi unless you know what you are doing.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Nison (Jul 21, 2012)

Vo code the dkombi should take care of the errors, and the engine mulfunction light will go off after a few restart


----------



## andreo (May 1, 2013)

Nison said:


> Vo code the dkombi should take care of the errors, and the engine mulfunction light will go off after a few restart


I believe I eventually managed to do that. The light did go off after a few restarts. Thanks.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Sometimes the error will stay on and you need to clear it through edibias, if it doesn't clear, then there is an issue.

Did you messages with the time delays in cas at all?


----------



## andreo (May 1, 2013)

djsaad1 said:


> Sometimes the error will stay on and you need to clear it through edibias, if it doesn't clear, then there is an issue.
> 
> Did you messages with the time delays in cas at all?


All error messages are cleared at the moment. I did not get as far as the CAS codes. It all went haywire went I tried to play around with the GZA_xxx codes in NIVI and a few others in DKombi. Well, at least it confirms that messing around with GZA will screw up both NV and Parking Assistant for an F13. Not going to touch those again.

On the plus side, I did manage to get Cover Art on the Right Panel of iDrive when playing music and videos from my iPhone. It looks pretty good with videos playing on the left and corresponding cover art on the right after briefly displaying the track info.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## andreo (May 1, 2013)

Nison said:


> DKombi -> 3000 Anzeige_Konfiguration, 32 -> BMW_Logo -> mpm (default: BMW)
> 
> there's only 2 known settings, but you can play around with the werte value, I tried 02 and 03 with no luck tho.


What does your welcome screen look like when set to mpm?


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

andreo said:


> What does your welcome screen look like when set to mpm?


I feel like I changed mine to mpm before and it didn't change anything.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

andreo said:


> All error messages are cleared at the moment. I did not get as far as the CAS codes. It all went haywire went I tried to play around with the GZA_xxx codes in NIVI and a few others in DKombi. Well, at least it confirms that messing around with GZA will screw up both NV and Parking Assistant for an F13. Not going to touch those again.
> 
> On the plus side, I did manage to get Cover Art on the Right Panel of iDrive when playing music and videos from my iPhone. It looks pretty good with videos playing on the left and corresponding cover art on the right after briefly displaying the track info.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Can you take a picture of this? I think my cover art has always been on the right side.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

djsaad1 said:


> Can you take a picture of this? I think my cover art has always been on the right side.


If you VO Code CIC using a Production Date of >= 0311, it will set HU_CIC => CDMM_USB_HM = New, which will change iDrive display from small album art with the current playback list below it to large album art with a vertical icon menu to the left with the top icon for the current playback list.

If you VO Code CIC using a Production Date of >= 0711, it will set HU_CIC => ANZEIGE_FREQ = aktiv which will show the radio station frequencies in the channel list, so instead of just displaying the Radio Station's K/W Call Letters and the Radio Band next to it (e.g. KKBQ HD1 FM), it will display the Radio Station Frequency and the K/W Call Letters (e.g. 92.9 KKBQ HD1).


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

djsaad1 said:


> I feel like I changed mine to mpm before and it didn't change anything.


It looks the same, except instead of displaying BMW on boot, it shows 550dM.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> If you VO Code CIC using a Production Date of >= 0311, it will set HU_CIC => CDMM_USB_HM = New, which will change iDrive display from small album art with the current playback list below it to large album art with a vertical icon menu to the left with the top icon for the current playback list.
> 
> If you VO Code CIC using a Production Date of >= 0711, it will set HU_CIC => ANZEIGE_FREQ = aktiv which will show the radio station frequencies in the channel list, so instead of just displaying the Radio Station's K/W Call Letters and the Radio Band next to it (e.g. KKBQ HD1 FM), it will display the Radio Station Frequency and the K/W Call Letters (e.g. 92.9 KKBQ HD1).


Yeah, but Andreos car is a 2013 so not sure why anything would change, unless he vo coded it to an earlier production date. Edit -- I guess he could have just fdl coded it to the older setting.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> It looks the same, except instead of displaying BMW on boot, it shows 550dM.


on the 650 it just kept it as BMW.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

djsaad1 said:


> on the 650 it just kept it as BMW.


Makes sense. For F10 chassis, the firmware contains both images to support both F10 550dM model, and the rest of the F10 family. For F12/F13/F06, the firmware would not contain the 550dM image.


----------



## andreo (May 1, 2013)

djsaad1 said:


> Can you take a picture of this? I think my cover art has always been on the right side.


It shows both the album info followed by the cover art after I coded CDMM_ES_ALBUM_INFO and CDMM_USB_COVER_ART.

Previously, it only showed the screen with the album info.


----------



## andreo (May 1, 2013)

djsaad1 said:


> Yeah, but Andreos car is a 2013 so not sure why anything would change, unless he vo coded it to an earlier production date. Edit -- I guess he could have just fdl coded it to the older setting.


6NR BMW Apps and album art was not supported in my region. I had BimmerTech retrofit 6NR when I first got the car last year and they helped me enable album art. I guess they only partially activated album art on the left panel then.

BTW, my car is a Jul-12 production, not a 2013. Does that make a difference?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

andreo said:


> 6NR BMW Apps and album art was not supported in my region. I had BimmerTech retrofit 6NR when I first got the car last year and they helped me enable album art. I guess they only partially activated album art on the left panel then.
> 
> BTW, my car is a Jul-12 production, not a 2013. Does that make a difference?


No. Your issue was not what I thought it was, which was a car with a pre 0311 Production date having the old MP3 Interface.


----------



## andreo (May 1, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> No. Your issue was not what I thought it was, which was a car with a pre 0311 Production date having the old MP3 Interface.


Noted. I suppose it was missed out when the BimmerTech guys coded my car. I am glad I finally found it.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

